# Split Politics into 4 sections?



## nuskool89 (Jun 9, 2021)

Democrat

Republican

Independent

Debate


Just wondering if this would be a better layout to share your personal views compared to the current model? Skimming through the existing section it’s pretty clear if you don’t think one specific way, you’re a ________ who should be ridiculed and silenced.


----------



## BobThe420Builder (Jun 9, 2021)

How about deleting it all

Or

Make it so we can block a section of threads


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 9, 2021)

BobThe420Builder said:


> How about deleting it all
> 
> Or
> 
> Make it so we can block a section of threads


A part of me wanted to include that in my post, “or just delete it all”

but that goes against the entire purpose of any public forum. If we’re going to have off topic sections I mean**


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 9, 2021)

I don't see how that would work because Republicans would fall under revisionist history aka alternate facts
Bringing back Jim Crowe 
And most Americans don't need to be brainwashed in to the GQP 

We love the country warts and all unlike the radical and violent right 

Signed the Americans for a Democracy  

Is that victimhood I smell?


----------



## BobThe420Builder (Jun 9, 2021)

It's actually NOT a public forum

It's privately owned and run

So ultimately it's not upto us


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 9, 2021)

BobThe420Builder said:


> It's actually NOT a public forum
> 
> It's privately owned and run
> 
> So ultimately it's not upto us


I'm certain the OP can find plenty of places that espouse the orange god shall be returned to his golden throne 
He just wants to corrupt this one


----------



## BobThe420Builder (Jun 9, 2021)

I just want to 

BLOCK

the politics threads


PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE @sunni


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I'm certain the OP can find plenty of places that espouse the orange god shall be returned to his golden throne
> He just wants to corrupt this one


Delusional
Deranged
Troll/Bot
Realist

Too easy. Had to say hello and attempt humor with this messy pathetic troll. 

Peace.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 9, 2021)

BobThe420Builder said:


> It's actually NOT a public forum
> 
> It's privately owned and run
> 
> So ultimately it's not upto us


I guess you’re right it is not up to “us” you are correct.

Hence my making a request to the Mod gods in this section of the site


----------



## BobThe420Builder (Jun 9, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> but that goes against the entire purpose of any public forum



You stated it's a public forum

It's not, was my point


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 9, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Democrat
> 
> Republican
> 
> ...


Once upon a time I modded in Politics. I could not tell you then why I think your idea is bad. But now, having watched tribalism consuming the republic to the point of naked insurrection, I believe I can say why.

The Politics forum is a pretty ugly place. It is that way because actual human politics are ugly. I would much rather know what my fellow citizens are saying (no matter how sharply I disagree) because those opinions end up having real-life consequences.

Wanting to have a political or ideological safe space means shutting out some of the ugly truth. This is in a sense a rejection of the basic idea of free speech. My wanting those miserable offensive fascists to stop harsh img my mellow contains an irreducible ugly fact: I want to realign truth to what I like. In its own way, that is fascism made solid.

So no. I want to watch what the enemies of free speech and thought are saying and doing. Setting up tribal reservations might be a comfort in the short term, but it makes me weaker and them stronger.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Once upon a time I modded in Politics. I could not tell you then why I think your idea is bad. But now, having watched tribalism consuming the republic to the point of naked insurrection, I believe I can say why.
> 
> The Politics forum is a pretty ugly place. It is that way because actual human politics are ugly. I would much rather know what my fellow citizens are saying (no matter how sharply I disagree) because those opinions end up having real-life consequences.
> 
> ...


Again my innocent attempt at humor are turned on me. There is no solution. I'll just do my best to get along with most. 

And we are acquainted at best. Why do you assume knowledge of myself? I note your posts and move. Obvious endorsement of free speech. 

You have me wrong. I'm not the one challenging the other's posts. LOL. 

You are still alright in my book.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 9, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Again my innocent attempt at humor are turned on me. There is no solution. I'll just do my best to get along with most.
> 
> And we are acquainted at best. Why do you assume knowledge of myself? I note your posts and move. Obvious endorsement of free speech.
> 
> ...


I did not reply to or about you.


----------



## BobThe420Builder (Jun 9, 2021)

Ahhhhhh

Politics at its best



Lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I did not reply to or about you.


I am an ass. Ever had that bad load with image two post over layed. OOPS!. I am sorry. But needed to be said here. I'm better. TY for that. Still miffed from a bit ago. LOL.


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jun 9, 2021)

If you want to see some funny ass shit, challenge someone's opinion. People go ape shit in those threads and 9/10 they begin insulting you, and every other word is TRUMP this TRUMP that LOL
Anyways I don't really go in there anymore, I'm locked out of multiple threads for being on the opposite side of discussion(s)

Should leave those forums as is


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 9, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I don't see how that would work because Republicans would fall under revisionist history aka alternate facts
> Bringing back Jim Crowe
> And most Americans don't need to be brainwashed in to the GQP
> 
> ...






Herb & Suds said:


> I'm certain the OP can find plenty of places that espouse the orange god shall be returned to his golden throne
> He just wants to corrupt this one


That’s a very wide brush you have to paint strangers with




BobThe420Builder said:


> You stated it's a public forum
> 
> It's not, was my point


Bob you’re right, I misspoke. I guess what I was getting at is we peers of pot growing are the public in this space. I wasn’t thinking of the website as a private business; more a place where we members are all connected/communicating/sharing ideas. I wouldn’t want to silence you or Herb & Suds because I may disagree with you on certain subjects, or if you enjoy something I don’t (ie you may enjoy the sports section where I may not)


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 9, 2021)

VTHIZZ said:


> If you want to see some funny ass shit, challenge someone's opinion. People go ape shit in those threads and 9/10 they begin insulting you, and every other word is
> Anyways I don't really go in there anymore, I'm locked out of multiple threads for being on the opposite side of discussion(s)
> 
> Should leave those forums as is


I guess my intention of more choices comes from a point of:

(here is a section to share ideas/circle jerk with like minded individuals)

(here is a space to debate those you may agree with on certain subject but disagree with on others)


----------



## BobThe420Builder (Jun 9, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> That’s a very wide brush you have to paint strangers with
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Totally understand

But, who I am, I want to silence your opinion, on politics, cuzzzzz I don't care

But if u like GDP...I love you


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 9, 2021)

VTHIZZ said:


> If you want to see some funny ass shit, challenge someone's opinion. People go ape shit in those threads and 9/10 they begin insulting you, and every other word is TRUMP this TRUMP that LOL
> Anyways I don't really go in there anymore, I'm locked out of multiple threads for being on the opposite side of discussion(s)
> 
> Should leave those forums as is


Really? I tend to let fly at will, within the bounds of civil discourse…funny thing, I’ve never been banned from a thread, or even temporarily banned, anywhere. Not even warned or threatened. Not even at some of the most politically fractious and ban-happy sites around. I’m nobody, I’m just here for the food.

So, I don’t know how to advise you. Maybe you ignore the public record? I’ve seen that work out badly even for moderators’ pets (suggesting nothing). Do you feel you don’t fare as well in the discussion as you think your points warrant? Do others disagree, or seem not to understand at all? Times like this, I go back over what I’ve been posting,to see if I was actually as sharp and useful as I remember, ‘cause sometimes that helps (and sometimes doesn’t, sure).

Good luck making the place for yourself that you want!


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 9, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I guess my intention of more choices comes from a point of:
> (here is a section to share ideas/circle jerk with like minded individuals)
> (here is a space to debate those you may agree with on certain subject but disagree with on others)


I’ve approved of this basic idea for a long time, but I’ve never seen it work - not online, not IRL (although real-world consequences change the shape of things considerably). It’s not a bad idea at all, but it requires honest participation: ‘pwning the libs’ will kill it, as will ‘educating the rednecks’; which means there MUST BE RULES GOVERNING THE DEBATE. What is and is not considered evidence, authentic, bedrock must be agreed upon or there can’t be a debate, a dialogue, anything better than poo-flinging - and *everyone* involved has to toe the line. Or it goes to shit.

Never met the owner or moderator who would genuinely stand for any such thing; the occasional free-for-all like we have here is about as good as it gets. RIU is a better environment for these matters IMO than…some other cannabis-enthusiast sites? Unlike some places, I’d don’t even see the mods doing their job almost all the time…that’s god-mode moderation IMO: unobtrusive, effective, the waters remain smooth and clear, there is basically nothing happening.

Don’t get me wrong, I think something like that is so desperately needed that we keep trying to force it to happen - but it’s always the talking heads, the spin doctors, the corrupt, the available that get the bulk of the chairs, the biggest microphones…and now a word from our sponsor…. There are two sides, for sure, but they aren’t the ones we keep talking about: one side wants the government to fail, so they can privatize the whole thing and reorganize the nation into a formal oligarchy; and one party is so scared of the present that they’ll gladly trade the future for a myth of the past if it will make them feel like they’ve “done their job”.

Those two sides rarely confront each other honestly, that’s why the public record is so important: news not based in the public record isn’t worth considering. I mourn the passing of the honest American conservative, who’s hardly been seen since Eisenhower. So I say let the Politics section ride: as with poker, facts & sound argument to stay in the game.


----------



## sunni (Jun 10, 2021)

I see this is getting heated, and i understand why, 

No we are not making subsections, or sub threads, its more modding on the rest of us to place and categorize specific areas like a lot of work specifically for a section that is often quick moving and fast paced.


Theres no way for us to block specific subsections from the forum 

We are not facebook we cant do like large amounts of coding like that and have our website work for each individual account still.

What you can do is block the I think largely 6-12? people who utilize politics and make daily threads for the most part they only post in politics and if you block them, or "ignore" them you likely wont see political posts anymore. 

I know that workaround is not the best but its what we got.

I personally absolutely hate the politics section, however with the current state of the world if we did not have 1 section where people could post their political bullshit it would ultimately flood the entire forum on a regular basis
so i see the need for 1 area where people can go to post, 

im closing the thread because ultimately this is a heated discussion that isnt going to go anywhere since the answer is sorry no but heres a work around


----------

